# HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?



## Fliegenfisch (25. April 2010)

Servus

Ich war gestern auf dem Ammersee mit einem Freund auf Renken.
Leider fingen wir nur 3 Stück.
Somit hatte ich mehr Zeit mich dem HDS zu witmen.

Rausgekommen ist folgendes Bild.

Wirbel Gr 12
Nymphen Gr 14
Blei 7 Gramm Stabblei

Na ja ist schon sehr erstaunlich was man da erkannen kann.

Peter


----------



## schlaubi (25. April 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Ich bin auch begeistert von der neuen Lowrance Technik und erforsche gerade den Ostseegrund.Selbst die Größe und Lage von Wracks kann man sehr gut ermitteln. 
Bin echt froh das ich so lange gewarte habe, denn die Geräte von Humminbird konnten mich in den Wassertiefen ab 15 Metern in der Ostsee nicht überzeugen.

Gruß Schlaubi


----------



## Fliegenfisch (26. April 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Geile Bilder

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. April 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Super Bilder

Welches HDS hast du denn in der Ostsee gehabt???

Grüssle CD


----------



## schlaubi (27. April 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

die Bilder stammen von dem HDS-7

Gruß Schlaubi


----------



## tomcux (28. April 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Verstehe ich dass richtig, dass die Bilder von Schlaubi "auf der Seite" liegen ?
Ist die Qualität beim HDS5 ähnlich ?

Danke & Gruß
Tomcux


----------



## hartmutz (28. April 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

ja, hds5 ist genauso gut


----------



## Fliegenfisch (28. April 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hi

das stimmt nuir bedingt.
das hds 5 hat eine auflösung von 480 x 480 bildpunkten
das hds 7 hat eine auflösung von 640 x 480 bildpunkten
das hds 8 hat eine auflösung von 800 x 600 bildpunkten

da ist schon ein bisserl unterschied zwischen den 
geräten


----------



## tomcux (28. April 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort - muß nochmal nachfragen - handelt es sich hier um die Version mit demStructure Scan Modul ?

Danke & Gruß
Tomcux*http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...nce-HDS-5-mit-Structure-Scan-Modul--2038.html*


----------



## Fliegenfisch (28. April 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

jup

bei mir hds8 + structure scan


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (30. April 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*



Fliegenfisch schrieb:


> jup
> 
> bei mir hds8 + structure scan




@Fliegenfischer ist das mit den Blidpunkten wirklich so???

Dann wird das bei mir ein HDS8

Danke für die INfo


----------



## Fliegenfisch (30. April 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hi

ja das kannst ja überall nachlesen.
Erstens ist der Bildschirm ja größer und die Auflösung ist ja auch mehr.
Kann man im Prinzip mit dem PC vergleichen da gilt ja auch das selbe.

Peter


----------



## PetriHelix (30. April 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

@Peter: Wie bekomme ich die Bilder überhaupt da raus und auf den PC? 
Werden die intern im Gerät gespeichert? Muss ich da einen extra Screenshot machen? 

Die Dinger haben ja 2 SD-Kartenslots. Bislang weiss ich noch nicht was da auf der SD-Karte gespeichert wird. 

1 Slot brauche ich für die Seekarte, der andere Slot bekommt eine leere SD-Karte. Werden diese Screens dann dort gespeichert? Oder liegen die im Gerät? In der Anleitung habe ich dazu noch nichts gefunden... Konnte auch noch nichts probieren, da das Boot noch im Wasser liegt und erst für den Juni umgebaut wird.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (30. April 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hi

die screenshots ( Bildschirminhalt speichern aktivieren )werden auf dem gerät abgespeichert und können im menue daten auf die sd karten kopiert werden.

scans legt man am besten auf die sd karten ab da der interne speicher zu klein ist. das geht ganz einfach mit logsonar im menue sonar. 

peter


----------



## tok plaa (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hallo,

ich habe gestern das erste mal das LSS-1 auf meinen HDS 7 ausprobiert. Es gibt dort die Funktion Downscan-Overlay. Damit sollte eigentlich Sonar und Struktur kombiniert werden. Aber es wurde nur Sidescan li + re und Downscan auf jeweils einer Seite des Bildschirms gezeigt. Von Overlay war nichts zu sehen, obwohl angewählt. Kann es sein, dass diese Funktion erst beim HDS 8 möglich ist.....wegen drei, bzw. viergeteilter Bildschirm? In der Bedienunganleitung ist es auch im dreigeteilten Screen zu sehen.

Axel


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Overlay funktioniert NUR mit der Funktion DOWNSCAN und auch nur dann, wenn Du beide Geber angeschlossen hast. Das ist auch bei den kleinen Geräten verfügbar (Ansonsten könntest Du es ja auch nicht aktivieren, wenn die Dein Gerät die Funktion nicht hätte).


----------



## tok plaa (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Es sind beide Geber angeschlossen, jedoch sollten diese nicht weiter als 30cm voneinander entfernt sein. Gestern habe ich nur provisorisch den LSS Geber auf die andere Seite des Spiegels mittels Geberstange platziert...seit eben sitzen sie nebeneinander. Vielleicht lag es daran.
Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob ich die Overlayfunktion im Downscan- oder Sidescan Modus angewählt habe.
Ich versuchs nächstes WE.


----------



## PetriHelix (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Nach wie vor würden mich Bilder von eurer Gebermontage interessieren. Also wie weit montiert ihr die beiden Geber voneinander? 

Am Alumacraft habe ich hinten ein "Plastikbrett" wo derzeit 1 Geber drauf sitzt. Dort wollte ich eigentlich beide Geber montieren. Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob das dann alles problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## tok plaa (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*




Die Kaasboll Boote haben haben eine Halterung zum montieren von Gebern. Da habe ich eine größere Aluplatte draufgesetzt und beide nebeneinander gesetzt.


----------



## PetriHelix (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Danke ... das reicht mir schon. Denke das sollte ich auch so hinbekommen


----------



## 17033rabe (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hallo,

hatte Heute mal etwas Zeit mit meinem HDS 8 zu spielen.
Ich denke die Aufnahmen sind ganz gut geworden, die Pfähle vom Hafen sind gut zu erkennen, genauso der ganze "Schrott" der dort noch rumliegt. 
Bei meinen Kanalfahrten(kleine Verbindungskanäle zwischen Seen) konnte ich gut die Schilfkanten sehen. Wassertiefe war ca.2,5m beim Hafen und im Kanal ca 1,5m.
Die Bilder habe ich als LOG Datei aufgenommen und dann zu Hause am Composter laufen lassen und auch bearbeiten können. 
Dann die Snapschüsse gemacht und ab ins Angelboard.
Gut ist ich kann jederzeit die Position ablesen, sodass man dann beim nächsten mal die interessanten Stellen wiederfindet.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## muppel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*



tok plaa schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 133903
> 
> 
> Die Kaasboll Boote haben haben eine Halterung zum montieren von Gebern. Da habe ich eine größere Aluplatte draufgesetzt und beide nebeneinander gesetzt.


 
Hallo Tok Plaa,
kannst Du bei dieser Montage nach beiden Seiten gleichgut schauen? Ich meine, ob Du an Deinem Motor "vorbeisehen" kannst.
Stelle mir die Frage, wie man den Sidesscangeber am Besten montiert. Hatte bisher ein SI-Gerät von HB und da konnte ich, bei gleicher Montage, immer nur gut nach rechts ausleuchten, weil links der AB stört.

Gruß Muppel


----------



## gobio (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hi. 

Ist denn das HDS5 dennoch ausreichend oder ist der grafische unterschied riesig??
Denn über 1000 Euro mehr finde ich schon bissl heftig. 

Als Tip für alle die die Bilder im nachhinnein anschauen möchten oder uns zur Verfügung stellen wollen: 

http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/Sonar-Log-Viewer-SLV/

Ist ein Sonar log viewer an dem man die gespeicherten Daten nochmal anschauen kann und auch nachtägliche einstellungen machen kann wie z.B. Farben etc. 

Zudem gibt es von Dr.Depth nun eine Dr.Depth SS version die ebenfalls die Sidescan Bilder verarbeiten kann. 

http://www.drdepth.se/scan.php?l=gb


----------



## 17033rabe (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hi,

ich werde mal am langen WE versuchen ein paar schöne Screenshots zu machen. Hoffe auch auf Bilder von Euch, Schaue nähmlich regelmäßig ob schon neue Bilder im Board sind.

Gruß und regenfreies WE 

Ralf


----------



## gobio (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Bekomme die Tage das Humminbird 798 c si. Sobald Bilder vorliegen stell ich die mal Online. 

gruß


----------



## Sauerland (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hi Sportsfreunde,
Eure Probleme möchte ich haben-, oder vielleicht auch nicht nach ein bisschen nachdenken.

Ich fing mal, leider ist es schon ein paar Jahre her, mit dem Mach 1 von Lowrance an, he das war ein Echolotschreiber, so mit Papier und Nadeln, ... kennt keiner mehr heute .. woll, war aber das genaueste Gerät, was ich bis heute kenne.
Mittlerweile gehört es in mein privates Museum, wird aber regelmässig noch als Kontrollgerät eingesetzt.

Ja, alle Nachfolgegeräte , derer 6 Stück wohl, wer kennt noch die Namen und ihre Bezeichnungen und ..deren Qualitäten?

Bis auf mein noch heute im Gebrach befindliches LMS 320, jo,  auch noch ein 70 A (schwaches Gerät), gehört dazu, habe ich sie veräussert, nicht leider, sondern ,Gott sei Dank'-.

Sorry, ich erkenne trotz vieler (genau weis ich das gar nicht mehr) Lowrancegeräten keine sonderlichen Vorteile dieser Speziees.

Na ja, auch ich bin auf den Grossangriff der Werbung, (TB) hereingefallen und habe mir ein Gerät der H-Serrie gekauft......

Sorry, ich mach es kurz, mein vor 15 Jahren gekauftes LMS 320 bringt mir noch heute bessere Echosignale als das sündhaft teurere HDS, auf ca. 60 m Tiefe bezogen (bei mir an Bord im direkten Vergleich).

Die Werbung gaukelt den Benutzern fernsehbilderhafte Bilderlebnisse vor, ein fantaler Irrglaube, selbst mit allen sündhaft teueren Zusatzgeräten.

Sorry, wer meint den Fisch seines Lebens per Angesicht  mit solchen und ähnlichen Geräten fangen zu können, muss wohl nicht ganz von dieser Welt sein, .... oder? 

S,


----------



## PetriHelix (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Die beste Technik bringt einem nichts wenn man nicht weiss wie man sie einsetzen soll...


----------



## 17033rabe (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hallo,
das WE ist nun fast vorbei, habe nun wie angekündigt ein paar Bilder gemacht.Zum Thema :Was kann man darstellen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## 17033rabe (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hi zweite Staffel

Gruß Ralf


----------



## 17033rabe (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hi,
dritte Staffel

Gruß Ralf


----------



## PetriHelix (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

War heute auch mal unterwegs... Hoffe man kann was erkennen. 

Was das da unten genau ist weiss ich noch nicht. Dort soll angeblich ein Boot liegen, nach einem Boot sieht mir das allerdings nicht aus.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Schon sagenhaft diese Echolot-Bilder.#6


----------



## martinp (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Finde die Bilder auch total genial, ein echter Meilenstein.
Bin schon gespannt was die Zukunft noch bringt.


----------



## 17033rabe (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Schnell noch mal ein paar Bilder vom HDS.
War auf Flugzeugwracksuche, habe leider nur ein "Böötchen" (ca.4m lang)gefunden.Werde die Bilder mal "Abtauchen" wenn das Wasser ein bisschen wärmer ist. Vor allem das erste und letzte Bild kann ich noch nicht richtig definieren.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## martinp (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Kann von euch jemand einschätzen was das Gebilde auf der rechten Seite sein soll???


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Versunkener Zweiachsanhänger der auf der Ladefläche liegt.


----------



## gobio (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hier mal die ersten Bilder von mir aber von einem Humminbird 798c si 

Rechts ist der Uferbereich zu sehen. Die Unterbrechungen auf der rechten Seite sind Seerosenfelder. 

Links ist eine Abbruchkante zu erkennen. Diese geht von 1,20 auf ca. 2-3m runter. Direkt im Bereich nach der Abbruchkante kann man 2 Fische erkennen. Diese sind bei einer Späteren überfahrt (2. Bild) nicht mehr da und leider nicht im Kescher gelandet ^^. 

Ebenfalls sieht man sehr gut das die Abbruchkante von einer Ebenen Fläche unterbrochen wird und dann wieder auftaucht. 

Über diesen Link gibts die Bilder in Groß: 

http://img205.*ih.us/img205/9203/63720291.jpg
http://img443.*ih.us/img443/4188/44815442.jpg

PS: Die Unterschiedlichen Ansichten kamen durch eine andere Einstellung des Graphtempos. Die Bootsgeschwindigkeit war gleich.


----------



## 17033rabe (8. August 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hallo,

hatte gerade 3 Wochen Urlaub.
War von Mirow nach Rügen unterwegs und habe einige gute Aufnahmen gemacht. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## 17033rabe (8. August 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hallo,
weitere Bilder.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## 17033rabe (8. August 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

mal keine Wracks,

Bilder von der neuen Erdgastrasse durch den Greifswalder Bodden und andere Struckturen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## 17033rabe (9. August 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

nochmal ein paar Bilder aber die letzten Bilder.

Gruß Ralf 

Interessant ist die Geschwindigkeit mit der einige Bilder gemacht wurden.


----------



## Heiko112 (9. August 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Moin Ralf

Die bisher mit abstand "besten nicht Kommerziellen" Screens die ich von dem LSS1 bisher sehen durfte.

Das die in der Werbung so aussehen ist klar aber das man die selbst so sauber hinbekommt. RESPEKT

Habe selbst Sideimaging und das ist nicht leicht solche Bilder zu machen.

Danke dafür!

Heiko


----------



## 17033rabe (11. August 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hallo Heiko,

danke für dein Lob. Mache eigentlich gar nicht viel mit den Einstellungen. 
Teste aber viel mit der Geschwindigkeit, so kann ich gute Darstellungen  auch bei 8 bis 9 kn machen. muss dann aber den Entfernungsbereich kleiner stellen. Bin auch selber erstaunt, da ich den Geber hinterm Propeller montiert habe.
Habe nur darauf geachtet, da ich einen linksdrehenden Prop habe, ihn auch auf der linken(Bb) Seite zu befestigen. Hat den Vorteil dass dadurch das Wasser( und eventuelle Luftblasen) vom Prop nach unten "gelöffelt" wird und nicht zum Geber hin.
Nutze auch viele Voreinstellungen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## uer (19. September 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Habe heute mein neues Spielzeug ausprobiert:vik:

Mal sehen ob mir einer sagen kann was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist 

Ich kann nur sagen genial das Teil #6


----------



## biX (22. September 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn Ihr bei den Bildern mit hinschreibt, mit welchem gerät die aufgenommen wurden und was da eventuell noch an Zubehör mitspielt ...
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## 17033rabe (22. September 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hi,
sieht aus wie eine Kanalfahrt mit Spundwänden einer Brücke
oder Kanalbefestigung sowie Ende eines Kanals mit Übergang in einen See.
Holz, Steinblöcke und wohl ein Fischschwarm.
Würde gerne mal deine Geräteeinstellungen wissen. Farbschema finde ich auch sehr gut.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## uer (24. September 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*



			
				biX schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn Ihr bei den Bildern mit hinschreibt, mit welchem gerät die aufgenommen wurden und was da eventuell noch an Zubehör mitspielt ...
> Danke im Voraus!


also ich benutze ein HDS 7, Zubehör ist das LSS1 + Geber :q



> Hi,
> sieht aus wie eine Kanalfahrt mit Spundwänden einer Brücke
> oder Kanalbefestigung sowie Ende eines Kanals mit Übergang in einen See.
> Holz, Steinblöcke und wohl ein Fischschwarm.
> Würde gerne mal deine Geräteeinstellungen wissen. Farbschema finde ich auch sehr gut.


das erste Bild ist eine Reuse, das 2. ein Baumstam, Bild Nummer 3, ist ein Geröllfeld und das 4. tatsächlich ein Fischschwarm (Barsche), was man auf den Bildern noch sieht sind rechts & links Spundwände, die dann in ein Wendebecken münden. Als Einstellung habe ich die Voreinstellung vom Gerät benutzt.


----------



## Shira11 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*



Fliegenfisch schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> das stimmt nuir bedingt.
> das hds 5 hat eine auflösung von 480 x 480 bildpunkten
> ...


 

#d
Hallo,

ich muß hier mal was richtigstellen!

Die Auflösung wird hier nicht in dpi (dots per inch) sonder in Bildpunkten bezogen auf die Bildschirmgröße angegeben.

Das heißt ein 5" Display mit 480x480 entspricht der geichen Auflösung wie ein 10" Display mit 960x960 Bildpunkten!#h


----------



## Heiko2207 (6. November 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

hi!

wofür brauche ich 2 geber? reicht es nicht aus, wenn man nur das lss modul benutzt?


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (6. November 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*



Shira11 schrieb:


> #d
> Hallo,
> 
> ich muß hier mal was richtigstellen!
> ...


 

Nee nee nee...nach Deiner Rechnung hat ein 10" Display 960x960 Pixel...stimmt aber nicht, denn die 10" Displays haben 600x800 Pixel |uhoh: Selbst die 8" Displays der HDS-8 Geräte haben 600x800 Pixel... :c also LESEN vorm SCHREIBEN! Selbstverständlich werden die Angaben von Displays anders ausgelegt, als von Bildern - was müsste eine Kamera mit 10 Megapixel für ein Display haben |rolleyes ??? Und wie sieht es dann Deiner Meinung nach bei den Echoloten aus, die bei einem 5" Display 640x320 oder 640x640 Pixel haben???? Haben dann entsprechende 10" Displays 1280x640 und 1280x1280 Pixel? Nur mal zum Verständnis: Die Zoll-Angabe ist jeweils die Diagonale des Displays. 5" = 12,8 cm Display-Diagonale, 10" = 26,4 cm Diagonale, mit den Pixeln hat das nicht das Geringste zu tun!!!

Machst Du Screenshots vom Display, erhältst Du Bilder mit den entsprechenden dpi's...also ein Bild von einem HDS-5 hat auch 480x480 Pixel, wie man es vom Foto her kennt und wie Du es meinst.

Fliegenfisch hat übrigens vollkommen recht: Die Displays haben genau diese Pixel-Anzahlen auch!

@ Heiko:

Du brauchst 2 Geber, wenn Du beides gleichzeitig darstellen willst, also StructureScan und 2D, willst Du nur eines haben, reicht ein Geber.

Das LSS-1 ist NUR für StructureScan, NICHT für 2D


----------



## Shira11 (7. November 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*



Fischereiaufsicht schrieb:


> Nee nee nee...nach Deiner Rechnung hat ein 10" Display 960x960 Pixel...stimmt aber nicht, denn die 10" Displays haben 600x800 Pixel |uhoh: Selbst die 8" Displays der HDS-8 Geräte haben 600x800 Pixel... :c also LESEN vorm SCHREIBEN! Selbstverständlich werden die Angaben von Displays anders ausgelegt, als von Bildern - was müsste eine Kamera mit 10 Megapixel für ein Display haben |rolleyes ??? Und wie sieht es dann Deiner Meinung nach bei den Echoloten aus, die bei einem 5" Display 640x320 oder 640x640 Pixel haben???? Haben dann entsprechende 10" Displays 1280x640 und 1280x1280 Pixel? Nur mal zum Verständnis: Die Zoll-Angabe ist jeweils die Diagonale des Displays. 5" = 12,8 cm Display-Diagonale, 10" = 26,4 cm Diagonale, mit den Pixeln hat das nicht das Geringste zu tun!!!
> 
> Machst Du Screenshots vom Display, erhältst Du Bilder mit den entsprechenden dpi's...also ein Bild von einem HDS-5 hat auch 480x480 Pixel, wie man es vom Foto her kennt und wie Du es meinst.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, 

lesen vor schreiben na ja?#6

Google mal die dpi Berechnung eines Bildschirms und Du wirst auf folgendes Ergebniss kommen wenn man es ganz genau nimmt.

Wurzel aus (pixel^2+pixel^2)/Diagonale= dpi dots oder pixel per inch

HDS-5 = 135 dpi
HDS-7 = 125 dpi
HDS-8 = 146 dpi
,....

Ich Arbeite schon seit zig Jahren mit dpi im Fotobereich und den Unterschied zwischen diesen dpi Anzahlen sieht keiner von uns!! 
Tatsache ist die größeren haben ein größeres Display und dadurch natürlich bessere Sichtbarkeit.

Aber natürlich mehr PS oder Pixel ist natürlich ein zusätzliches Verkaufsargument.#h


----------



## Shira11 (13. November 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hat schon jemand Bilder mit nem größeren Fisch?#h


----------



## sir robin (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Tag allerseits,

habe mit ein HDS + Structure Scann bestellt.
Mein konventioneller Geber ist derzeit defekt. Deckel wurde beim letzten aus dem Wasserheben abrasiert. Denke mal der gesamte Geber ist hinüber. Hängen Dräte raus usw.

Will nun erst mal den Structur Scann Geber auch für Tiefenmessung benutzen. Ist das möglich, bzw. wie tief geht der maximal und ist er genauso genau bzgl. Tiefe wie ein 2 D Geber? Lebe auf Mallorca und entsprechend geht die Küste von 0 - 80 m und dann richtig tief.

Nur zur Info. Vom Angeln habe ich leider noch wenig Ahnung aber eine Angel habe ich schon mal besorgt.
Bekannte von mir haben mein Boot (Kommerzielles Charterbot) zum Angeln gechartert. Da bin ich auf den Geschmack gekommen 
Wenn Ihr Interesse habt das Boot zu chartern (Ist ein Power Fishing/Wale Watching Boot wie in USA üblich) dann gerne bei mir melden. Angelschein mit 2 Jahre Gültiggkeit ist mit dabei (14€, brauche dazu Passkopie vorweg mimd. einen Tag zuvor.)
Es können 11 Personen mitfahren.

So, soviel dazu. Soll keine Werbung sein, sondern eine Möglichkeit für Euch auch im Winter mal für ein paar Tage sinnvoll Zeit in Malle zu verbringen. Flüge+Hotel ist ja immer günstig. Finka für eine Gruppe kann ich sehr günstig ebenfalls organisieren.

Wenn ich das LSS1 instaliert habe werde ich Bilder einstellen. Ich weiß wo ein U-Boot liegt ... mal sehen ob das dann nach U-Boot aussieht.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit Structure Scann bei einer Tiefe von bis zu 40 m?Die meisten Bilder zeigen immer Bilder in Kanälen oder Seen wo das Wasser nur wenige Meter Tief ist.

LG Robin


----------



## 17033rabe (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hallo,

wollte mal wieder ein paar Bilder einstellen.

Zu den Tiefen, siehe Anlage, 83/200 khz Geber sind immer sinnvoll. Kosten auch nicht die Welt.

Zu meinen Bildern:

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wieviel Fischsicheln ich habe!
Schon Empfindlichkeit zurückgeregelt. Frage mich immer ob das auch alles Fische sind. Bei den Bildern wurde mit 200KHz gesendet.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Klasse Bilder, echt super zu sehen.

Welches HDS gerät war das denn oder habe ich was überlesen.

Grüssle CD


----------



## 17033rabe (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

HDS 8 mit ST.- Scan

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Angelfrieck (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hallo 
Habe mir auch ein HDS 5 Gerät:vikvom deutschen Händler) zugelegt 
und liebäugel natürlich auch mit einem LSS 1 Zusatzteil.
Und hier nun meine Frage : Kann ich mir das Teil auch in GB oder USA bestellen oder gibt es da auch wieder irgendwelche Softwareprobleme wie bei den HDS-Geräten.Ist ja auch immerhin eine "kleine" Kostenfrage(Ersparnis 200-300€).Wo habt Ihr eure LSS1 Geräte gekauft,und welche Erfahrungen konntet Ihr in dieser Richtung sammeln.


----------



## Enormm (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Gute Frage :q ! Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da irgend- welche Probleme gibt , hat ja schließlich auch kein GPS ....
Habe meins bei einem Händler meines Vertrauens gekauft. Aber wenn du so viel sparen kanns,t kaufe es da !
Hab auch bis jetz von noch keinen Ausfall eines LSS1- Modul was mitbekommen. Aber wenn, hast auf jeden Fall Stress mit dem hin- und herschicken ...
Das Teil ist cool #6
Grüße ....


----------



## Shira11 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hallo,

ich hab meins aus der USA (LSS-1) und das läuft beim Deutschen Gerät.|wavey:


----------



## Angelfrieck (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*



Shira11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab meins aus der USA (LSS-1) und das läuft beim Deutschen Gerät.|wavey:


Der Preisunterschied ist schon enorm|gr::q
Werde das Teil dann wohl in den Staaten bestellen:vik:


----------



## Fliegenfisch (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hi

ich hab auch ein HDS8 und ein LSS das dürfte kein Problem sein ich schick dir mal ne deutsche Adresse per PN!

Peter


----------



## 17033rabe (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hallo,

bin beim Surfen auf folgende Seite gekommen:

http://www.bbcboards.net/zerothread?cmd=print&id=463672

Ich find es sind tolle Bilder zu sehen, auch viele Einstellmöglichkeiten kann man sich abschauen, naja sollte man wohl gesehen haben.

Wer des englischen nicht so sicher ist, einfach die Adresse in Google kopieren, suchen lassen und die gefundene Seite mit Google Übersetzer ins Deutsch "transformieren". Wenn man sich Mühe gibt, kann man auch aus solcher Übersetzung einen Sinn erkennen.
Viel Spass

Gruß Ralf


----------



## 17033rabe (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hallo nochmal,

bin selber nochmal über die Seite geflogen. Was mir auch immer wieder auffällt ist die Tatsache, dass bei den Lowrance Structurscan Geräten die Suchgeschwindigkeiten imme höher sind als z.B. bei den HB Geräten. So habe ich selber gute Ergebnisse bei 7kn gehabt. Auch auf dieser Seiten sind Suchgeschwindigkeiten bis 6 mph mit Super Ergebnissen erkennbar. 
D.h ich kann mit normalen Geschwindigkeiten Gewässer absuchen und muss nicht mit 1-5km/h(fällt mir immer wieder bei den Bildern von den HB Geräten auf) übern See "schleichen".Mal ein bisschen übertrieben ausgedrückt.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## 17033rabe (10. März 2011)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hallo,
muss einfach nochmal diese Seite Hochpuschen, da hier viele Antworten im Bezug auf Lowrance und LSS1 zu finden sind. Einfach mal durchackern.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## robbie26 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hi

funktioniert structure scan auch bei einer Rudergeschwindigkeit 
von 1 bis 3km/h ???

hatte mich mal beraten lassen und mir wurde gesagt das man mindestens 7km/h benötigt um vernünftige Bilder zu erhalten.

Die Frage bezieht sich auf ein Lowrance HDS Gerät


besten Dank

gruss


Rob


----------



## Fliegenfisch (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hi

Das mit den 7  km/h ist Quatsch. Das Hds mit LSS liefert schon bei geringen Geschindigkeiten einwandfreie Bilder.
Die Huminbird nicht.
Die opitmale Bilderzeuigung erfolgt bei einer Geschindigkeit von 3 - 16 km/h. Lt Lowrance!!!!!!
Ich habe das selbst getestet und gesehen.

Peter


----------



## 17033rabe (17. August 2011)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hallo, 
wollte mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom HDS 8 mit Structurscan reinstellen. Habe diese auf verschiedenen Seen der Mecklenburger Seenplatte gemacht. Als Karte verwende ich die Navionics. 
Meine Einstellungen versuche ich immer den Gegebenheiten anzupassen um so optimale Ergebnisse zu bekommen. Manchmal übertreibe ich auch, so als wenn man ein Foto überbelichtet, um eventuell Fische besser im SScan zu finden. Sehr schön kann man die Bodenbeschaffenheit, Pflanzen, Hölzer... erkennen um z.B. einen guten Ankerplatz zu finden. Oder auch Wracks, Boote...

Gruß Ralf

Zur letzten Frage kann ich nur sagen, solange man nicht steht oder treibt, sondern einen normalen Kurs fährt hat man super Bilder vom SScan.


----------



## melis (7. September 2011)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

An die Leute mit Erfahrung. Jemand in der Familie will unbedingt ein Lowrance Echolot. Lohnt sich der kauf eines HDS-5 *ohne LSS1*. Da hauptsächlich tiefen um die 120m befischt werden oder reicht dann die Elite Serie?


----------



## melis (7. September 2011)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Als Nachtrag, gibt es da einen Unterschied in der Technik?
Oder ist der Mehrpreis der HDS Serie nur beim erweiterbarem LSS1 zu sehen?


----------



## 17033rabe (5. September 2012)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Hallo,
nach nun einem Jahr möchte ich mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom HDS 8 mit LSS 1 ins Forum stellen. Auch wenn ich durch die Anschaffung nicht mehr Fische gefangen habe ist es doch immer wieder schön zu sehen was unter dem Boot los ist. Ich habe ein Kajütboot, was ich zum Angeln , Baden, Wasserwandern ... nutze. Ob ich nun Angel oder nicht, das Gerät ist immer an. Dieses nutze ich als Navigationsgerät, Fischfinder, "Struckturfinder", Wrackfinder oder einfach nur um den See unter mir zu erkunden. Ich kann Routen planen, Wegpunkte setzen, speichern und gefärliche Stellen markieren. Es ist wirklich sehr einfach zu bedienen, wer ein Handy oder Computer bedienen kann ist mit der Technik mit Sicherheit nicht überfordert.Einfach mal alles durchtesten wie man gerade Lust hat. Manchmal fahre ich nur übern See um mal die Unterwasserstrucktur zu sehen. 
Ich kann die Grundbeschaffenheit erkennen, sehen ob Hindernisse, Steine, Bäume im Wasser liegen, ob Seegrasfelder und und und vorhanden sind. Kann einschätzen wo ich sicher Ankern kann, wo ich hängerfrei Angeln kann.
Man sieht Barschberge, Wracks, Struckturen, Kanten ....
Anzeige der Wassertemp. ist ein schöner Nebeneffekt.
Auch nutze ich das selbe Gerät ohne Lss1 in meinem Beiboot als Fischfinder und Navi, um vorher eingegebene Stellen wiederzufinden( habe auch schon drüber berichtet)
Naja, nach nun zwei Jahren Betrieb bei mir möchte ich das HDS und Struckturscan nicht mehr missen. Wie gesagt, ich fange nicht mehr, aber ich weis bedeutend mehr über meine Gewässer.

Gruß Ralf #h




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=5263


----------



## bensihari (18. September 2012)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Moin zusammen,

ich bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines HDS8 Gerätes! Ich hab da mal ne Frage: Ist es Möglich, auf der linken Seite den DownscanModus (NICHT den Sidescanmodus) laufen zu lassen und auf der rechten Seite die Karte oder das Sonar? Meinetwegen auch umgekehrt, aber immer wenn ich Structurescan mit einer anderen Art zusammen auf dem Bildschirm habe, dann zeigt er mir den Sidescanmodus. Um auch den Downscanmodus zu erhalten muss ich auf dreigeteilten Bildschirm ausweichen...

VG Jens


----------



## Heiko112 (18. September 2012)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Du wählst als erstes

Structure Scan + Sonar

DANN das structure Fenster anwählen und auf Down umstellen da steht dann "*Nach unten."*

Ist aber auf ein HDS 10 gemacht ob HDS 8 genau so ist musste mal schauen.


----------



## bensihari (18. September 2012)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Ahhhh, das könnte klappen!!! Auf die idee bin ich Schlumpf noch gar nicht gekommen!!!! Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!!! #6#6#6


----------



## Heiko112 (18. September 2012)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Aber mal zurück tum Thema

Bin letztes Wochenende das erste mal mit dem Structure Scan HD raus gewesen. Die Technik ist schon der Hammer. Bin noch am üben aber bin schon jetzt beeindruckt.


----------



## spy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Moin Heiko,

sehr beeindruckende Bilder. 

Kannst du oder andere was zu den Reichweite und Tiefen die im Mittelmeer erreichbar sind sagen?

Habe nun schon mehrmals gelesen, dass im Salzwasser bei gut 30 m Schluss mit dem LSS1 ist. 

Die neuen Touch haben die Funktion ja inzwischen implantiert. Darauf zielt meine eigentliche Überlegung ab, da ich mein HDS 7 1 Gen gegen was grösseres tauschen werde. Habe eben auch das Garmin 5012 in Betrieb und finde es für das Meer ausgesprochen simpel zu verstehen.  Während ich beim HDS ständig nachjustieren muss.

BG


----------



## Heiko112 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Wenn wir hier über eine Bildinterpretation zum Angeln in verbindung mit dem Suchen von Fischen sprechen, dann ist in der Ostsee mit dem LSS-2 HD bei SI 70 Meter zu jeder Seite und im DI in 40 Metern Tiefe bei mir Schluss gewesen. Aber bei dem LSS-2 soll ja die Reichweite größer sein als beim LSS-1.


----------



## spy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Heiko, nochmals konkrete Frage zum besseren Verständnis. 

Side Imaging funktioniert auch im tiefen Wasser (tiefer als 40 m bis theoretisch unendlich) bei dem DI nicht mehr ankommt. Richtig?


----------



## Heiko112 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Klares Nein !

Gewässer Ostsee (leicht salzig)

Gerät HDS 10 mit LSS-2 HD

Tiefen in den man noch halbwegs ordentlich Fische suchen kann

SI zu jeder Seite 70 Meter. Danach nur noch schwarz.
DI 40 Meter Tiefe mehr ging nicht. Bekommst wohl noch die Tiefen angezeigt aber die Ortung und differenzierung von Sachen am Boden ist tiefer 40 Meter auch nicht mehr möglich.

Gehe mal auf http://www.Raubfischfreun.de (befindet sich noch im Bau die Homepage:m)

und dann schau mal in die Lowrance Galerie rein. Das wird sicherlich zum verständniss beitragen. Sind einige Screenshots drin. Fische zu finden ist im tieferen mit dem "normalen HDS ohne DI und SI" in diesen Tiefen deutlich besser und einfacher.


----------



## tamittt (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

hallo,
ich brauche eure hilfe bei einer entscheidung:
ich habe vor mir ein neues echolot zu kaufen da ich festgestellt habe, dass mein lowrance mark 5x pro nicht so doll ist.
zur auswahl stehen das lowrance hds 5 und das humminbird 596 hd-di.
preislich liegen beide geräte am oberen ende meines budgets.
das gewässer das ich beangel ist recht groß und ist bis ca 50m tief. hauptsächlich versuche ich Hecht, Zander und Barsch ans band zu bekommen.
habe hier schon sehr viel gutes über das hds 5 gelesen aber das humminbird hat DI.
das hds 5 kann man auf SS erweitern - geht das auch beim humminbird?
ist DSI nur mit dem LSS-modul möglich?
welches echolot würdet ihr empfehlen?
gibt es evtl eine alternative zu den beiden geräten?


----------



## bensihari (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Moin zusammen,

ich hab das HDS8 jetzt eine Saison getestet und bin begeistert. Einzige etwas unschöne Sache ist, dass ich regelmäßig Störsignale bekomme und das Ganze sich dann aufhängt... Nach 10 Minuten geht dann wieder alles, ohne dass ich was machen kann (also an/aus oder sowas)...
Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## bensihari (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

schubs... #c#c#c


----------



## Rogyoga (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Frage 1 

Ich besitze   HDS 7  und  jetzt würde mein Kolleg  sein LSS 1 Modul verkaufen mit Geber ..
Würdet ihr kaufen oder umsteigen zb  auf HDS 7 touch ??

Warum ich versuche es zu erklären 

..
Da ich zwei Boote habe und leider (hätte dann aber nur einen Modul .. hätte ich schwerigkeiten ....

Auf einem Boot Festeingebaut :
 Geber (83/200..Stromversorgung und Halterung ..wenn ich mit diesem Boot fahren möchte  nehme nur den Bildschirm mit !.

Als Portable habe ich :Halterung ,Geber (83/200)alles in einem Wasserdichten Koffer ..fahre ich mit dem zweiten Boot nehme den Koffer mit ..

Frage 2. was würdet ihr machen??
Das Modul jetzt  LSS1 dazu kaufen?
Dann müsste  ich änderungen vornehmen oder ich hole mir den HDS Touch 7  da das Gerät evtl. besser ist da ist kein Modul dabei und müsste nicht so viele Anderungen vornehmen und das würde leider auch mehr kosten .. ??
Hoffe ihr könnt mir einen oder anderen Rat geben 

Danke euch im voraus ..


----------



## Shira11 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: HDS und LSS1 von Lowrance was kann man darstellen?*

Ist die frage ob du auf beiden structur scan benutzen willst?


----------

